# MUFE UV Prime vs MAC Prep and Prime SPF50



## Kat K (May 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about using UV prime this summer instead of my HD primer since it has no SPF and I would like some SPF coverage. How does it compare to MAC prep and prime SPF 50? Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone have the answer to this?


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I break out from MAC products, but honestly, they have better primer.

  The foundation just adhere to the skin better with the MAC prep and prime whereas with MUFE's primer, I find that it sometimes works against it.. on my "not so good skin days," the mufe primer makes things worse.. it makes it look very obvious that I have makeup up in an ugly way.. even if I wear the thinnest layer of foundation.. 

  Bobbi Brown also has something called the protective face base.. is pretty nice. it doesn't break me out, and is a bit more moisturizing than the MAC prep and prime 

  and just a note, you shouldn't rely on a primer or foundation to protect you from the sun.. usually they are less concentrated, and don't offer UVA protection which is what you really want to be getting..


----------

